# He Is So Loud



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Just a couple of short video's of Ollie being his usual loud self ...lol


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

lol- that dam ringing phone..lol...He is so cute! What's he doing behind there? Ziggy started bopping his head when I was playing the video..hehe


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats a good question  not sure he just kept going back there and banging his beak on the wood...lol silly boy ..... Ziggy probably knew everything he was saying or screeching whatever you want to call that noise...lol


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

If he was a girl I'd worry that she was trying to find a nestspot (which they do alot) but that's not the case. Maybe he's in love with the tea cupS?


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Ollie is feeling broody!!  Boys look for nesting places too, so they can show their girlfriends.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Oh Great!!!...hehe thats the second time he has been up there he just wanders around and bangs his beak, chattering away I am going to have to keep an eye on that boy


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> Ollie is feeling broody!!  Boys look for nesting places too, so they can show their girlfriends.


I learned something new today! But Laura, how will he ever get Pepper up there?


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> I learned something new today! But Laura, how will he ever get Pepper up there?


LOL!!!!!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> But Laura, how will he ever get Pepper up there?


hehe..... your funny, good question though...lol he is so in love with her


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

He can always try and knock the teapot down


----------

